# Local Area Connection Connected, No Internet



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

I seem to be having a problem on my other laptop, which is a Lenovo X61 Tablet PC running on Windows XP. Up until a few days ago, it worked perfectly just as the laptop I'm on right now, in terms of being able to connect to the internet. The modem was set up quite a while ago, and I use it through an ethernet cable, not currently using a router. Anyway, the problem is now that for whatever reason, the Lenovo X61 isn't able to connect to the internet. I plug in the ethernet cable, it acquires the network address, and it tells me that Local Area Connection is indeed connected. Yet Firefox, Windows Live Messenger, etc, none of them work. Firefox says that it cannot find the server, etc. I have no idea what happened, and this is rather sudden.
I had never installed any modem software on the Lenovo X61. It was introduced later than the Dell Inspiron 6000 that I am currently using, yet it was able to connect just fine simply by plugging the ethernet cable in for the first time. For whatever reason, this laptop is unable to configure my router, but the X61 can. So that's basically my dilemma.. I can't configure the router without a working connection on the X61, and for whatever reason, the X61 cannot connect.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Try these commands first:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3*.

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults:

*netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

Then we'll need to gather information:

*Basic IP Tests*

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME)* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

*PING <computer_IP_address>*

*PING <default_gateway_address>*

*PING <dns_servers>* (Note: if empty or same as Default Gateway use: 4.2.2.2)

*PING yahoo.com*

*Right click* in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.
*
<computer_IP_address>* - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.
*
<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers> * - The IP address of the DNS Server, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : L3A3634
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : scc-comets.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : scc-comets.com
launchmodem.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-3E-B3-09
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.97
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 21, 2009 12:12:41 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 22, 2009 12:12:41 A
M

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>PING 192.168.1.97

Pinging 192.168.1.97 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.97: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.97: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.97: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.97: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.97:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>PING 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>PING 4.2.2.2

Pinging 4.2.2.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 4.2.2.2: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=55
Reply from 4.2.2.2: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=55
Reply from 4.2.2.2: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=55
Reply from 4.2.2.2: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 4.2.2.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 63ms, Maximum = 72ms, Average = 65ms

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=52
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=52
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=52
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 93ms, Maximum = 95ms, Average = 94ms

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Is your internet working now? Those results show that it should be.


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

Sadly not. I just plugged the ethernet cable into the X61, opened up Firefox, Server Time Out. Waited a few moments to give it some time, typed in yahoo.com, then google.com, all yielded the same result that the server timed out. I also tried to connect to MSN Messenger, no luck.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Could you please run those tests while you are connected with the ethernet cable?


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

I had performed those tests with the ethernet cable plugged in.. Should I redo all of the tests with the ethernet cable unplugged on the X61?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

You see... my problem is that those tests show that you have a good internet connection, atleast when you ran the test. This means you are not experiencing a connectivity issue but more likely have malware of some type that is preventing your browser from parsing html or something like that. Try resetting your router by unplugging it and plugging it back in and then pressing and holding down your reset button for 15 seconds. See if that solves your issue. You might have to go in and change all the settings as this action will reset everything to their defaults

Are you still having problems? Let's see if your hijackthis log has something odd in it. You might have to download it on a different computer and transfer it to your computer that doesnt have internet.

If I see something out of place ill transfer your problem to someone who is trained in malware removal.

*Download and run HijackThis*

To get things going, I need you to download *HijackThis*. See the instructions below.


 Click *HERE* to download HijackThis Installer
 Run the installer.
 By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis .
 Click on *Install*.
 It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
 Once installed it will launch Hijackthis.
 Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
 Click on *Edit > Select All* then click on *Edit > Copy* to copy the entire contents of the log.
 Come back here to this thread and *Paste* the log in your next reply.

*Note:* Do NOT do anything else. "Fixing" anything with HijackThis messes with the results and I will not be able to see what kind of infection you have. Most, if not all, of the entries you see do not need fixing.


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

Interesting thing I discovered.. I'm not home currently, but I'm in a location where there is a wireless connection that I am normally able to connect to. This time, I was unable to at first, and then I decided to go browse through Firefox's Network Settings. Turns out for whatever reason a custom Proxy was enabled, and when I changed the setting to "Auto-Detect Proxy Settings for This Network", I was able to connect. Once I get home, I'll confirm whether or not the same result goes for my Local Area Connection via ethernet. I'm hopeful! 

And if I still can't connect, I'll refer to your Hijackthis instructions.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

:up: That would explain the problems you were experiencing. 

However, proxy settings don't just change by themselves. It is still a good idea for you to provide that log as you most probably do have an infection. 

Also, the log would've told us the proxy settings on your computer so we would've gotten that out of the way doing that as well.


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

Joy! It worked! I'm currently connected via ethernet on my X61. And alright, I'll go get the HijackThis log anyway.


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:46:26 PM, on 4/23/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16827)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\KeyboardSurrogate.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\ASR\ASRSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\SvcGuiHlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabbtnu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\Pen_TabletUser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TCServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tp4serv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpPenMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY_1\TpScrex.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMRESIDENT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~2\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmctxth.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://lenovo.live.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.scc-comets.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 10.1.13:80
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Mario Forever Toolbar Helper - {A20854FD-DDB5-4931-8F76-D11EA2364D94} - C:\Program Files\Mario Forever Toolbar\v3.3.0.1\MarioForever_Toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Mario Forever Toolbar - {71B6ACF7-4F0F-4FD8-BB69-6D1A4D271CB7} - C:\Program Files\Mario Forever Toolbar\v3.3.0.1\MarioForever_Toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletWizard] C:\WINDOWS\help\SplshWrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletTip] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\tabtip.exe" /resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrackPointSrv] tp4serv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPKMAPHELPER] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\TpKmapAp.exe -helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpPenMon] TpPenMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\PROGRA~1\Lenovo\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TP4EX] tp4ex.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IBMTBCTL] "C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\IBMTBCTL.EXE" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSMResident] "C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMRESIDENT.EXE" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Snippet] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Experience Pack\Snipping Tool\SnippingTool.exe" /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LPManager] C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~2\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMSG] C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AwaySch] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TVT Scheduler Proxy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cssauth] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe" silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AIMPro] "C:\Program Files\AIM\AIM Pro\aimpro.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmctxth] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmctxth.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmapp] "C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe" -autorun -nosplash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "E:\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jing] C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Jing\Jing.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [TabletWizard] %windir%\help\wizard.hta (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [TabletWizard] %windir%\help\wizard.hta (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\scchs\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk
O9 - Extra button: System Update - {DA320635-F48C-4613-8325-D75A933C549E} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\System Update\sulauncher.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {12F7F128-B36C-4843-8AA4-A5F71A969331} (Launcher Control) - https://play.istaria.com/controls/launcher.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1227014954281
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = scc-comets.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = scc-comets.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = scc-comets.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = scc-comets.com
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ACNotify - ACNotify.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AwayNotify - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwayNotify.dll
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V4 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor4.0) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASR Service (ASRSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\ASR\ASRSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Platform Service (nmservice) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PSA Access Driver Control (PsaSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PsaSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: System Update (SUService) - - c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServicePen - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: TABLET Service (TabletSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Tablet Shortcut\TSMService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkVantage Registry Monitor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
O23 - Service: IBM KCU Service (TpKmpSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvttcsd.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
O23 - Service: tvtnetwk - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: Ink Desktop - {80E95280-2D38-3CB8-A215-FB5F14C4343E}

--
End of file - 18369 bytes


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

It would seem that there are still problems, after all.. Firefox is fixed, so I'm able to browse the internet, but I've just now discovered that several other programs that require an internet connection are not working. For instance, I am unable to sign into Windows Live Messenger, and I am also unable to connect to an online game that I had been playing frequently. What could be causing this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's most likely a firewall configuration issue.


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

My firewall is currently disabled, and I'm currently connected to a wifi access point away from my home, and the programs are still unable to access a connection, for whatever reason.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey John. Could the Domain he's a part of (HJT log) be changing his proxy settings every time he logs into it?

Also, ping results are on the first page after running stack repairs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I realize he did that, however I wanted to see them again, because the first one appeared to work but he's not connecting. Just wondered if something had changed.


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

@JohnWill : I am able to connect to the internet [Firefox and such] but I'm unable to connect to other specific internet-required programs like Windows Live Messenger and a few other chatting programs. One allows me to connect, but some of the features, like chat rooms, are unavailable. Anyway, my next post will have the ipconfig results.


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

{Posting from my X61, connected wirelessly via home router.}

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : L3A3634
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : scc-comets.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : scc-comets.com
launchmodem.com

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 11a/b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Expres
s Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-A7-65-EB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 25, 2009 5:06:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 26, 2009 5:06:43 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-3E-B3-09

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>PING 192.168.0.101

Pinging 192.168.0.101 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>PING 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 93ms, Average = 24ms

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=642ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=139ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=347ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=779ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 139ms, Maximum = 779ms, Average = 476ms

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=702ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=176ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 85ms, Maximum = 702ms, Average = 264ms

C:\Documents and Settings\scchs>


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

Alright, I've discovered the problems with the non-Firefox programs, as well. Since I never use Internet Explorer, I never thought of checking the settings in there. The proxy settings were also set to something along the lines of 1.0.3 or something like that. I'm not sure why exactly the proxy settings for Firefox and Internet Explorer were altered, so I suppose we won't mark this as solved, yet?


----------



## BatteryHound (Apr 21, 2009)

I think what may have happened was that the wireless network at my school adjusted my proxy settings, and they stayed like that when I disconnected. Everything's working fine now, it was all due to proxies.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, in my last post that's what I suggested was the problem. I'm glad you figured it out :up: Could you mark this as solved?


----------

